# Stock Files



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

I need to get a Droid Charge back to full stock. Which files do I need to use to get back to full VZW stock??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

Go here and follow the instructions. That will get you back to full stock.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1111486


----------



## DrivetheGreen66 (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------

